# National Convention, where to eat



## Jim in MO (Feb 28, 2010)

Is anyone going to the national convention? I have been scanning a couple of forums and not finding anyone talking about it! 

Anyway, I am headed there and wondering if anyone has a good recommendation for restaurants.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

We are leaving in about 1hr from canton . There are quite a few good places to eat around the area. No there has not been much talk about the convention. Will have to wait and see how it turns out ok we hope. Pete& Karen digiacomo.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

We are staying about 20 miles from there at a camp ground. We arrived today will head to the convention center tomorrow. Later RJD


----------

